# I had Molly put to sleep



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Many of you know that I got back one of Pretty Girls puppies,Molly.We got her back because she kept getting into fights with the mans other dog and he could no longer keep them seperated.
Well since having her back we noticed quite a few things about her that seemed kinda off.First was her aggression towards Pretty Girl,which was no biggie.I was going to deal with this and crate and rotate.No problem there.
Second was that she did not like my cats at all.She would try to break out of the crate to get to them whenever she saw them.Again no biggie really.I was going to keep them seperated.
I was in the process of building an outside kennel for her to stay in,so there was no way for her to get a hold of the cats.
The third is where it turned sour.She started growling and snapping at children.She was out in the yard one day and was chewing on something.My nephew went over to see what she was chewing on and tried taking it from her.She growled and snapped at him.Not just a warning growl and little nip,but an actual lunge towards him until she got to the end of her leash.
I thought ok maybe she's just food/toy aggressive and needs to be worked on with that.No kids near her while she's eating or has a toy.
Well the next day she growled and raised her jowls to my handicapped son just when he walked by her.He did nothing to provoke this kind of behavior.
So the next day I took her and had her put to sleep.I know some of you will disagree with this.But I did what I thought was the best decision for this dog.
I no longer trusted her around my children,and wouldn't ask anybody else to trust her around thiers.
I couldn't place her without knowing for sure there would never be an incident.Just because I know the person I'm giving her to doesn't have kids doesn't mean she won't ever be around them.And I don't know enough about what happened to her while she was gone from me to know whether or not this was changable.I didn't want to take the risk.
So while I hated doing it and it hurt me,I did it.
I just thought I would let ya'll know.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you. You did do the right thing and the brave thing. ~hugs~
RIP Molly


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this and I feel for you. I had to do that with Mack Truck he was doing the same thing snapping at the baby through the window and snarling at kids passing by. It's a hard descision and in cases like this it is best. I'm so sorry for your loss but don't feel like you did the wrong thing or made a bad choice cause you didn't. Lots of love and good wishes to you and your family.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you. You did do the right thing and the brave thing. ~hugs~
> RIP Molly





kg420 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this and I feel for you. I had to do that with Mack Truck he was doing the same thing snapping at the baby through the window and snarling at kids passing by. It's a hard descision and in cases like this it is best. I'm so sorry for your loss but don't feel like you did the wrong thing or made a bad choice cause you didn't. Lots of love and good wishes to you and your family.


Thank you!That makes me feel alot better.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Good Choice Dixie a hard one but the right one. I'm so sorry it didn't work out.. my thoughts are with you my dear. Don't worry about those who get upset with you about your choice.. our breed is not ment to be HA and one more is too many out there with HA especially to children.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

im so sorry Dix. Nobody can judge you for that. I commend you for being an excellent parent the people that choose there dogs over there kids are the ones that make headlines so you did the breed a favor. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There is nothing eloquent or heroic about having to kill a dog, but you did the right thing. It is the price we pay for loving the breed above and beyond our desire to prolong the life of one messed-up dog. You can rest easy knowing you tried to help her and that she will not injure anybody.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am sorry you had to put your pup to sleep. Though I think you did the right thing, though I am sorry you had to do that. That is one thing that no one wishes to ever come face to face with 
and I am sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry you were put in the position to make such a hard decision. I do agree with your choice & thank you for thinking about my dogs as well as your own.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this... but you did the right thing! No dog is worth the life of a child.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to do that, but I agree, you did the right thing. I'm so sorry though. *hugs*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It was better to do it now then to wait for her to seriously hurt someone.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with everone else that has posted so far. You got to do what you got to do. And back in the day it was not uncommon for breeders to put down "unsound" dogs with HA. Back then it was considered a fault from my understanding... But anyways, I'm very sorry to hear you had to do that, but it was for the best.


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry for the loss, but it's a small price to pay compared to the cost of a funeral, hospital bills, and more importantly...the heartache of the loss of life or limb or disfigurement of a child. You DEFINITELY did the right thing. Bounce back soon.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Like the others said, it was the right decision. I hope you can find solace from knowing she is in a better place now.

RIP Molly


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

RIP Molly. I think you did the right thing by having her put down.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You did the right thing, there are plenty here who wouldn't have been as responsible as you were. ~hugs~


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the kind words.I got teary eyed reading your responses.
It's just so weird how and when this happened.I'm a big believer in karma and all that goes with it.I was thinking could this have happened because of all the talk lately about HA dogs and what I've been saying about it.Is this karma's way of telling me to put my money where my mouth is?Did I bring this on myself by talking about it?
Anyways,thanks again for making me feel better about it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm really proud of you for doing this & think you made the right decision... Sorry it had to end that way for Molly RIP


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

thank you for the kind words


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

tough decision but I admire that you noticed the problem and had the courage to take care of it. Too many times we hear of ppl on the forum seeing the same behavior and they try to make excuses for it and one day it may not end well for a human. Sorry for you loss but you can feel better knowing it was the right thing to do.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> tough decision but I admire that you noticed the problem and had the courage to take care of it. Too many times we hear of ppl on the forum seeing the same behavior and they try to make excuses for it and one day it may not end well for a human. Sorry for you loss but you can feel better knowing it was the right thing to do.


:goodpost: :clap:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

This is a great lesson for those who plan on breeding there dogs...there are consequences to every action...it sounds as if this dog 'Pretty Girl' was bred and this particular puppy was sold to a home that chose not to socialize and properly train this poor girl...probably never exposed to children or people at all...this resulting in dixieland having to resume ownership of the dog (which may i add is a good thing you were responsible to do that!)...and unfortunately having to make the right decision on putting the dog down...sounds almost as if the poor girl were doomed from day 1...I am in no way dogging you dixieland for breeding your female if in fact that is the case...I am more trying to point out to certain people that having a litter of puppies is about more than making a few hundred bucks...these dogs lifes and the future of our breed are at stake...lets all agree to make better decisions in the furutre...and I think we'll all be alot better off...rip molly


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> This is a great lesson for those who plan on breeding there dogs...there are consequences to every action...it sounds as if this dog 'Pretty Girl' was bred and this particular puppy was sold to a home that chose not to socialize and properly train this poor girl...probably never exposed to children or people at all...this resulting in dixieland having to resume ownership of the dog (which may i add is a good thing you were responsible to do that!)...and unfortunately having to make the right decision on putting the dog down...sounds almost as if the poor girl were doomed from day 1...I am in no way dogging you dixieland for breeding your female if in fact that is the case...I am more trying to point out to certain people that having a litter of puppies is about more than making a few hundred bucks...these dogs lifes and the future of our breed are at stake...lets all agree to make better decisions in the furutre...and I think we'll all be alot better off...rip molly


She was not bred on purpose.Before I came to this site and educated myself (I actually came here once I found out she was pregnant) she got pregnant by accident.I did not know she was in heat at the time,she was not bleeding or swollen (i believe reddoggy started a thread about this kind of thing happening with his female too) and I took her with me to go visit my sister who had just moved up here from Fl and I hadn't seen her in forever.My sis has a female boxer mix and a male bully.Her male at the time was only 7 months old too.So I wasn't even aware that he was old enough to get a female pregnant.Like I said,it was before I came here and learned a bit.
Anyways,I took her with me to let her play since I didn't have any other dogs at home and I know she was probably yearning to play with other ones.

Let me point this out.I made NO money at all off of this litter.I actually lost money.But I didn't care.The only thing I cared about was the well being of Pretty Girl and her puppies.They were all given to family and friends anyways except for 1.I only rehomed 1 through the paper.
As soon as I found out she was pregnant I starting reading up on the subject.
I did not do this breeding to try to make money off of my dog.It was accidental.I know it was my fault and I was trying to make up for it by doing right by the puppies.Which is why I took her back when the man couldn't keep her.She was ultimitely my responsibility.And I would take back any of the other ones,should their owners not be able to keep them.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

dixieland said:


> She was not bred on purpose.Before I came to this site and educated myself (I actually came here once I found out she was pregnant) she got pregnant by accident.I did not know she was in heat at the time,she was not bleeding or swollen (i believe reddoggy started a thread about this kind of thing happening with his female too) and I took her with me to go visit my sister who had just moved up here from Fl and I hadn't seen her in forever.My sis has a female boxer mix and a male bully.Her male at the time was only 7 months old too.So I wasn't even aware that he was old enough to get a female pregnant.Like I said,it was before I came here and learned a bit.
> Anyways,I took her with me to let her play since I didn't have any other dogs at home and I know she was probably yearning to play with other ones.
> 
> Let me point this out.I made NO money at all off of this litter.I actually lost money.But I didn't care.The only thing I cared about was the well being of Pretty Girl and her puppies.They were all given to family and friends anyways except for 1.I only rehomed 1 through the paper.
> ...


Dixie by you repeating your story openly believe it or not owners with half of a brain would actually learn from this because right in this post are several lessons to be learned and taken seriously........ so thank you for putting it out there ....


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> She was not bred on purpose.Before I came to this site and educated myself (I actually came here once I found out she was pregnant) she got pregnant by accident.I did not know she was in heat at the time,she was not bleeding or swollen (i believe reddoggy started a thread about this kind of thing happening with his female too) and I took her with me to go visit my sister who had just moved up here from Fl and I hadn't seen her in forever.My sis has a female boxer mix and a male bully.Her male at the time was only 7 months old too.So I wasn't even aware that he was old enough to get a female pregnant.Like I said,it was before I came here and learned a bit.
> Anyways,I took her with me to let her play since I didn't have any other dogs at home and I know she was probably yearning to play with other ones.
> 
> Let me point this out.I made NO money at all off of this litter.I actually lost money.But I didn't care.The only thing I cared about was the well being of Pretty Girl and her puppies.They were all given to family and friends anyways except for 1.I only rehomed 1 through the paper.
> ...


I was not implying that you did this on purpose or that you made money off your dogs...I was simply stating that there is a lesson in this story to be learned by people who think they may be interested in breeding...for instance the person who recently asked how old there male had to be to stud...they can read your story and possibly a light will flicker in there had and decide that it's not worth it...if you took insult to my post I apologize...perhaps you misunderstood my intentions...


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

sad but needed to be done. If my dog ever growled in a mean way or even tried any funny business i would not deal with it. That to me means that the dog is unstable., Unless I am abusing the dog I see no excuse for the dog to act like that.

You did the right thing, a lot of good pets in shelters for someone to keep a liability around.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> I was not implying that you did this on purpose or that you made money off your dogs...I was simply stating that there is a lesson in this story to be learned by people who think they may be interested in breeding...for instance the person who recently asked how old there male had to be to stud...they can read your story and possibly a light will flicker in there had and decide that it's not worth it...if you took insult to my post I apologize...perhaps you misunderstood my intentions...


No I didn't think you were insulting me.I'm sorry if that's the way that I came off.I just thought that maybe I had better explain what happened.I didn't want people thinking that I was breeding and trying to make money off of my dog.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about a dog down, but glad to hear you did the right thing. Its never easy.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

As much as it hurts, to hear that a dog has to be put down. You did the right thing! That's the problem with some people, they are stubborn and aren't willing to do what's right for the breed. 

I've already told my husband, that if Akasha ever showed any signs of aggressive towards our son; or anybody, then we are going to put her down. My husband doesn't like the idea, but after doing his research; he understands why I've made that decision. 

Take care, and know that you did the right thing!


----------



## arubio (Mar 7, 2010)

THERES NOTHING ELSE YOU COULD OF DONE. You did a good thing. =)


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*No worries*

Nothing else you can do, you tried very much. HA dogs can not be tolerated. Nobody's fault, not even the dog. It was the responsible thing to do, the intelligent thing to do.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this Dix. You definitely made the right decision and I commend you on your courage to make it. Bad situation all round.


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Thanks everybody for the kind words.I got teary eyed reading your responses.
> It's just so weird how and when this happened.I'm a big believer in karma and all that goes with it.I was thinking could this have happened because of all the talk lately about HA dogs and what I've been saying about it.Is this karma's way of telling me to put my money where my mouth is?Did I bring this on myself by talking about it?
> Anyways,thanks again for making me feel better about it.


It would be really bad if you were negligent and believed anybody else's dog but yours may have HA. Very proud of you.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I think you did the right thing. You used your head wisely. It is never great or easy having to put an animal down.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

iI'm so sorry. I know what a hard choice that was to make but you had the courage to do the right thing for that dog and this breed. I thank you for that. 

R.I.P Molly


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I support you in your desicion.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks again for your support and kind words.You are all making this a lot easier on me


----------

